

Ultra High Level Programming Language - JRM
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=337

======
bkrausz
I already have a language like that, but instead of just text it takes in text
and money and turns it into code. It's also pretty slow for a language, taking
up to several months depending on the complexity of the problem.

~~~
technoguyrob
Here's my algorithm:

1\. Parse the program input with a lexical analyzer that:

    
    
       i. Loops through each character.
    
       ii. Appends it to a buffer.
    

2\. Submit the lexed program to eLance with a 7-week bid.

    
    
       i. If someone with at least one project completed bids on it, continue.
    
      ii. If no one responds by the 7th day, return an error: "Syntax error in program. Please recode."
    

3\. Accept the bid.

4\. while(!checkIfIndianSentCompletedProjectFiles() &&
isTakingLessThanTwoMonths()) Sleep(1);

5\. if (!isTakingLessThanTwoMonths()) return a run-time error: "Temporal stack
overflow."

6\. else print resultant code.

It takes a long time to compile some projects, but it's reasonable, since it
is after all a very, very high level programming language.

~~~
jcl
Nice. I notice that unlike most algorithms I've read, this one requires a
credit card number as an input. :)

------
mhb
If you can sell 2% of the company for $1,000, doesn't that imply a $50,000
pre-money valuation?

~~~
aston
$1,000 for 2% implies a $49k pre-money valuation. Either way, Matt's math is
off.

~~~
brent
$1000 = $50000 * 2%

~~~
aston
I know. That'd give a post-money valuation of $51k, though, giving you a
little less than 2% of the company in the end.

~~~
brent
If I pay $1 for 20% of your stock, I'm saying your company is worth $5. I now
have 20% worth $1. You have 80% worth $4.

~~~
brianr
Suppose my company is worth $5 right now. If you give my company $1, it is now
worth $6. ($5 assets before + $1 cash). $1 / $6 = 1/6th of the company; you
have 1/6th and I have 5/6ths. If you pay $1 for 20% of the stock, that implies
a $4 pre-money valuation--after adding the $1, the company is worth $5, so
your share is worth 20% and mine is 80%.

------
ntoshev
This article is fluff. Insider fluff as Matt Maroon got funded by YC, but
fluff nonetheless.

------
davidw
Tcl already does this:

<http://www.tcl.tk/cgi-bin/tct/tip/131.html>

------
prakash
Give Charles Simonyi at Intentional Software a call, he should be in a
position to bid for the elance job;-)

<http://www.intentsoft.com/>

~~~
mattmaroon
I actually know someone very well who knows him very well. Maybe I'll do that.

------
thomasswift
this is funny, i read the other post and clicked through to see the last name
maroon naming convention and I immediately thought of matt maroon, then he
commented on it.

hope you take over the world. should have included cloning myspace.

    
    
      <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
      <html lang="en">
          <head>
              <title>Maroon Demo</title>
      		<script src="jquery-1.2.3.pack.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
      		<script type="text/javascript">
      		$(document).ready(function(){$("#ebay").text("Shop Victoriously!");});
      		</script>
          </head>
          <body>
      		<div id="ebay"></div>
          </body>
      </html>
    

Let me know what your paypal address is so I can request money :)

~~~
mattmaroon
themaroon hotmail.com. Send me $100 so that I know it's you and can reply.

~~~
thomasswift
check's in the mail... cheers!

------
TheTarquin
//My first Maroon program Make me a "Hello, World!" program, written in
Maroon.

~~~
nostrademons
My first Maroon program:

"Make me a compiler for Maroon."

My second Maroon program:

"Make me a time machine to send the first Maroon program back to February
2008."

See? Nothing to it.

------
mwerty
Offtopic: Suggestion to the tip guys: Can you take me to the tipxxx page on
the second click. People might want to know how the button works. Or was that
a conscious choice?

~~~
ivankirigin
The star now links to <http://tipjoy.com>

We're debating making things more explicit. Hopefully the copy text is enough
for most people "Like this? Leave a tip: [tip this]"

We're going to make that customizable soon.

------
zandorg
One word: brainz...

